# Penn reels



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Im looking into buying some new rod and reel combos primarily for surf fishing but Im sure Ill use them on piers and bridges also. The Penn Fierce and the Penn Battle series reels are in my price range. Can anyone give me any feedback on these? Thanks


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Both are GREAT for the money. If you can swing get the Battle IIs but if not the Fierces are just fine.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Battle II over Fierce
Fierce will need drag washer upgrade from felt to ht-100s.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Jacknabox (May 15, 2014)

I love my Penn Battle! My brother bought a fierce, and so far it hasn't come close to performing the same on the beach. Like Chilerelleno said. The drag on the fierce isn't very good


----------

